# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Tūrk askerinin kanı nehir gibi akmadıkça barış olmaz...

## anau2

Tūrk askerinin kanı nehir gibi akmadıkça barış olmaz... https://www.facebook.com/Takunya2012

Yıllar önce Kuzey Irakta gizli bir Kürt Konferansı toplamışlar.

Savaş SÜZAL bu gizli konferansın tüm ayrıntılarını biliyor.

Süzal, Washingtonda bürosu olan Arap dünyasının saygın yayın organı El Hayat gazetesinin büro şefi Lübnanlı Refikin muhtemelen Muhaberat ajanı olan bir Suriyeli ile kendisini tanıştırdığını ve bu Suriyelinin Kuzey Iraktaki bu konferans ve Zana ile ilgili çok önemli bilgi ve belgeler aktardığını anlatıyor.

Dilerseniz bu önemli olayı Savaş SÜZALın kendisinden dinleyelim:

Adı geçen Suriyeli o tarihlerde Kuzey Irakta gizlice yapılan bir Kürt konferansına katılan Leyla Zananın yaptığı konuşmadan haberim olup olmadığını sordu.

Türk basını gibi tabii ki toplantıdan haberim yoktu. Çok sonraları bu konu basına yansıdı. O bana bu konuşmanın vahşet ve kan koktuğunu söyledi. Ben de konuşma metnini görmeden söylediklerine inanamayacağımı söyledim.

Ertesi gün beraberinde Leyla Zananın Irak Kürt konferansında yaptığı konuşmanın trancriptini (tam metnini) getirdi. Arapçaydı ve Refik bana tercüme etti. Söylediği her şeyi, Türkiyenin parçalanmasını Kürt devleti kurulmasını falan geçiyorum, bir cümlesi var ki, yanlış anlamayayım diye en az dört kere tercüme ettirip tek tek not aldım, kanımı dondurmuştu.

Bugünün barış havarisi ve Erdoğanı çözüm olarak gören Bayan Zana bu konuşmada, Türk askerinin kanı nehir gibi akmadığı sürece Kürtlere barış ve gelecek olmadığını söylüyordu. Ben o tarihte bunu haber olarak İstanbula göndermeme rağmen ne hikmetse gazetede yer almamıştı.



Türk askerinin kanı nehir gibi akmadığı sürece Kürtlere barış ve gelecek olmaz

Bunu söyleyen kişi bugün Kürt sorununu çözse çözse Erdoğan çözer diyen Leyla Zana.

Bu açıklamanın ardından hemen sonra bugün görüştüler. Terör örgütü üyesi olmaktan sabıkalı Zana, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı ile tam bir buçuk saat görüştü. Görüşme sonrası bir açıklama yapılmadı.

Açıklama yapılmadı ancak

"...Amerika'nın da hani düşündüğü... Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi var ya... Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu... Yani bu proje içerisinde Diyarbakır bir yıldız olabilir... Bir merkez olabilir... Bunu başarmamız lazım. "

diyebilen bir başbakan ile muhtemelen birçok ortak özellik yakalamışlar ve bir buçuk saat sıkılmadan, çok zevkli bir görüşme yapmışlardır.

Oysaki bu Zana daha bir yıl önce;

Kürtlerin kendi geleceklerini belirlemeleri için referanduma gidilmesini istiyoruz. Özgürlük, özerklik, federalizm ve bağımsızlık da Kürtlerin hakkı, Mesela Türkiye, Almanyadaki gibi bir federal sistem yaratabilir.  demişti.

Hatta işi biraz daha ileri götürmüş;

20 milyon Kürtten kaç tanesi özerklik talebinde bulunuyor? Bu konu da tartışılmalı. Bana kalırsa Kürtler kendi kaderlerini kendileri tayin etmeliler. İşin başında özerklik istediğimiz doğrudur; ama bugün Türkiyedeki Kürtler, özerkliğin yetersiz olduğunu düşünüyor." diyerek açıkça ayrı bir devlet talebini de ilan etmişti.

Şimdi bu kişi, Başbakan ile sorun çözmek görüşüyor. Kolay gelsin!

İnşallah Dağlıcada şehit düşmeden bir gün önce anacığına;
"Bekliyorum anne, elim tetikte, bekliyorum anne, memleketi ve seni" diye seslenen Ali Yasinin kemikleri sızlamamıştır.

Görüşme sonrası bir açıklama yapılmaması dikkat çekici Gerçekten merak ediyorum. Terör örgütü üyeliğinden sabıkalı biri acaba Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı ile birbuçuk saat boyunca ne görüştü?

Belki Zana, Sayın Başbakana bir zamanlar gerilla eğitimi aldığı Bekaa Vadisindeki maceralarını anlatmıştır. Ben demiyorum. Pişmanlık Yasasından faydalanan eski PKKlı Ejder PAÇAL söylüyor. Mahkemedeki ifadesinde Zanayı tanıdığını, Zananın 1991 yılında üniformalı olarak Bekaa vadisinde olduğunu, geceleri Apodan aldığı eğitimleri gündüz kadın militanlara aktardığını o söylüyor.

Kim bilir, belki o günlerini anlatmıştır Sayın Başbakanımıza!

Diyarbakır 5. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Zana'nın eylemlerinin terör örgütü PKK üyeliği boyutuna ulaştığını, bu nedenle sanığın Türk Ceza Kanunu'nun (TCK) "terör örgütüne üye olmak" suçunu kapsayan 314/2. maddesi uyarınca 8 yıl hapis cezasına çarptırılmasına karar vermişti.

Davanın temyiz incelemesini yapan Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi, Diyarbakır 5. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nin mahkumiyet kararını bozdu. Bu daire malumunuz terörist başına Sayın demeyi de suç olmaktan çıkarmıştı.

Böylelikle Zanaya yeniden milletvekilliği yolu açıldı.

Kadere inanmak lazım Nereden nereye

Bekaa'da militanlık yap, Türk askerinin kanı nehir gibi akmadığı sürece Kürtlere barış ve gelecek olmadığını söyle, teröristlikten hapislerde yat, ayrı devlet iste, yeniden mahkum ol, Yargıtay cezanı bozsun, yeniden vekil ol Ve bir gün gelsin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı ile terörü çözmek için görüşme yap

Şu kadere bak

----------

